# The TT Shop



## drnh (Jul 9, 2009)

Is it just me or does the TT shop seem overly expensive on some items??


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

your not the first to point this out but they have a following so must do something right


----------



## drnh (Jul 9, 2009)

skiwhiz said:


> your not the first to point this out but they have a following so must do something right


Maybe that theres not enough choice out there for the TT owner to buy items from.....hmmmmmm


----------



## SAVTT240 (Mar 29, 2009)

drnh said:


> Is it just me or does the TT shop seem overly expensive on some items??


Hi,

What have you been overpriced on? I am sure if you call or pm them they will be happy to price match if you find it cheaper elsewhere?

I have to say everthing i have purchased has been competetive if not cheaper than other places & have never had to wait for part as they keep/hold a lot off stock on the premises.
Just the other morning was in there & decided on a new exhaust for my QS , it was in stock & fitted within hours without hardly any quibbles. I think you call that ''excellent service''  As Not many places would hold a qs system & fit that quick on a spur of the moment decision???


----------



## drnh (Jul 9, 2009)

SAVTT240 said:


> drnh said:
> 
> 
> > Is it just me or does the TT shop seem overly expensive on some items??
> ...


Yeah thats a good idea actually.

Theres a few bits and bobs i've been looking at so i'll put a list together and email it to them.

Cheers for that

Daz


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Phone mate. Found them very helpful on the phone. PM and emails often take a while to get answered, nothing better than banging out prices either.


----------



## drnh (Jul 9, 2009)

Hark said:


> Phone mate. Found them very helpful on the phone. PM and emails often take a while to get answered, nothing better than banging out prices either.


Will do 

Cheers buddy

Daz


----------



## SAVTT240 (Mar 29, 2009)

drnh said:


> Hark said:
> 
> 
> > Phone mate. Found them very helpful on the phone. PM and emails often take a while to get answered, nothing better than banging out prices either.
> ...


When you phone, ask for 'Justin or Dave' they will give you best price....


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Alot of the stock is bought from abroad and so the price has to take into account the exchange rates which alot of people forget especially as the £ is so crap against everything at the moment.


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

I've thought this too. But as with anything else, shop around - but it's often hard to find anybody else stocking things.


----------



## mosoboh (Dec 22, 2008)

no its not u they are! checking other online shops compared to the TT shop 25% less on anything.....


----------

